# Poodleforum



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had plenty of puppies over the years. But seem to be going overboard with my expected puppy. Like not knowing what to do even tho I know what to do. It's like I look at puppy food ratings for a week and order one brand, and then find negative comments about it and second guess myself. And after a visit to Poodleforum I am truly overwhelmed.

The food. Seems a lot of people are doing this thing called a raw diet. All raw meat, and claim it's so good and that salmonella and e. coli will not harm the dog because the raw diet really boosts their resistance. Just don't let them lick you on the mouth. This diet includes somewhat all parts of an animal and the chicken neck bones , that won't hurt them. (?) They say all parts are good for the dogs.

However, their main concern is meat by-products in dog food even when the dog food says no meat by-products meaning ground bone, hoof, skin, liver, etc. But with the raw diet, it's not called by-products? Wild dogs of long ago were healthier than now because of their raw diet. Do they know this? We have hybrids of hybrids and I doubt dogs of today have the same kind of digestive systems. Back then only the strong survived and multiplied. That can't be said for today's dogs.

Today's dry foods have ingredients in them that can make dogs sick, (?) Salmonella and ecoli and clostridium don't? 

Then the hair thing. Which shampoo, which conditioner, blow dry or not, brush before drying or after, etc. 

The latest thing is bashing Blue Buffalo dog food because they were caught having meat by -products when they said they didn't. They were sued by Purina? Why is Purina suing them? Are they the rule enforcer? Now Purina goes and buys Merrick's which is one of the top brands of healthy foods. So what is that going to mean? 

I do not like corn or soy in dog food. Soy isn't so bad. But corn is cheap and has very little nutrition. Instead they replace corn with peas, potatoes, sweet potatoes, which is okay by me. 

Maybe they are just as nuts as us chicken people. It's just funny to see forums of other animals.

Speaking of which, CM, this same administrator of this forum also has a pig forum. I haven't seen it , have you?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

..........................


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

I had a westie that lived a very happy healthy life on the BARF diet, and I can tell you it is very healthy. Mac was a strong, active little man who had no fleas or chronic illnesses til his heart finally gave out long after his vision and hearing. I'm an advocate for raw feeding.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know that many swear by it. I do read about it. I don't think I'm ready to try it out yet, LOL


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We looked into the raw diet when we first got our German Shepherd, but turns out he is allergic...to everything lol. No corn wheat soy chicken eggs beef pork or dairy. We finally found a very limited ingredient diet with brown rice and lamb. (Natural Balance) Blue buffalo was wayyyyyy too expensive and even ones that were supposedly limited ingredient still had chicken fat in it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's hard to find the right mix of ingredients. I don't think 30% protein is overkill, maybe 20-25%. I can't seem to find a puppy food that's sweet potato after meat. But find it for adults.

Then, if ingredients are listed from the most to the least, why does salt come before whatever fruits are in the food? Is that a really minute amount?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I gave up on all that about 20 years ago.
What i require.
No meat and bone meal or poultry by-products.
No artificial colors or flavors.-----I don't mind a bowl of Froot Loops every once in awhile,but not for breakfast,lunch and dinner.
No BHA/BHT or ethoxyquin.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well someone recommemended Diamond brand that has a line of grain free good food . I think I read that Merrick's was owned by diamond. Diamond has a food I like called Diamond life stages which is supposed to be for any dog including puppies. It's 2nd ingredient is sweet potato, which I like.. They are not overboard with the protein which is good too. I think that 30% is overkill. 

I have to say that I am feeling truly overwhelmed by the care and potential problems that I see on the website. And thegrooming. Aside from seizures which are not completely maintainable and hip dysplasia which is painful, most other stuff is somewhat maintainable. But it's still sortof overwhelming. Maybe I'm getting all worked up and find a dog is a dog, and I've had plenty that were loving companions and only one was a problem. I've already bought insurance.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You need to quit stressing so much, you are getting a new puppy!!! Enjoy it!!!

I understand researching and trying to decide what's best for your new friend. One other thing that I should mention is the grooming aspect. Are you planning on doing it yourself or taking her to a professional groomer? Grooming a Std. Poo is really expensive so I learned to do it myself. Make sure if you decide to go that route, spend a good amount of money on clippers and know where you can take your blades for sharpening.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Seminole, Rachel Ray makes a line of grain free food, too. I don't have a label here to give you the stats, but it cleared our schnauzer of itching and hot spots completely. You can get it at WM for around $15 for 25lbs.
I groom her myself, too. Like Z says get good blades. YouTube has great "how to" videos. I make our own sweet potato "bones" (snacks) in the oven.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Native Northern,Central and South Americans survived for 1000's of years on grain before the onslaught of the Europeans.
If it wasn't for grain we'd all be extinct.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Humans did, not carnivores. ...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I heard that the Spaniards introduced corn to the native americans/south americans and since they ate gobs of corn after that , their health declined and all their teeth rotted because of the low nutritional value and sugars. I heard that's what really happened, not that we killed them all off. I think that was told to me by a history teacher. They were better off with hunting and gathering.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Funny, ever since I've been a label reader (20 years?) I look at some of those dog food ingredients and want to shoot who ever says how healthy their dogs were on **** because it was all corn and corn meal and corn by products, and ground corn and cracked corn..... I can't believe how much corn is in lower priced dog food. And sometimes it's the way they hide it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

For $.43 a pound what do you expect?It's not going to be free range chicken.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/alpo-come-get-it!-cookout-classics-adult-dog-food-52-lb


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine have been on Nutro products for their entire lives. 

I wouldn't go near diamond, they've had two major recalls in the past ten or so years for food poisoning dogs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really. They seem to have regular mostly corn dog food and also the high end stuff.
Some of those brands have proteins of 30% or more. Is that really needed? I worry about too much protein.

Right now I already have Blue Buffalo . BTW, did you know that buffalo live in Africa? We have bison.

I've had dogs all my life and this time I feel like I have to study alot to know what I'm doing. I've ordered so much stuff already- shampoo, conditioner, tooth paste toothbrush, face wipes, id tag, 3 different kinds of leashes, a collar with pink flamingos on it, a plastic food bin, canned pumpkin, need vanilla yogurt, bells to hang on the door to teach her how to ring the bells when she wants to go out, a nylabone, and got to find a groomer and where at the airport to pick her up. I have wee pads. Oh yea, some doggie cologne. But I refuse to buy nail polish, LOL.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've heard the same thing about Blue Buffalo feed that has recalls. Also I just saw something about the nylabone causing seizures and other problems. You might research those, too.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They all have had recalls.Especially in 2012


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

2012 Recalls
December 28, 2012 Urgent: ADM Alliance Nutrition Recalling MoorMan's® ShowTec® 18 Elite Lamb Feed
December 12, 2012 Claudia's Canine Cuisine® Voluntarily Recalls it's Dogcandy® Brand of Holiday Hound Cake (7.5 Oz.) and Blueberry Hound Cake (7.5 Oz) Manufactured for, Distributed, and Sold in Approximately 130 Petsmart Stores Because of The Possibility of Mold
November 20, 2012 Carolina Prime Pet Inc. Announces Recall Of Priority Total Pet Care All Natural Bullstrips Because Of Possible Salmonella Health Risk
November 15, 2012 Magnolia Bird Farm, Inc. Recalls Peanuts and Seed Mixes Because of Possible Health Risk
November 01, 2012 Charlee Bear Products Recalls "Protein Crunch Bars" Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk
October 26, 2012 Premium Nutritional Products Announces Ongoing Voluntary Recall Of Select ZuPreem Bird Foods
October 23, 2012 Wildwood Seed & Specialties Voluntarily Recalls Pet Bird And Small Pet Animal Food Due To Possible Salmonella Contamination
October 17, 2012 Kasel Associated Industries Recalls Boots & Barkley Roasted American Pig Ears and Boots & Barkley American Variety Pack Dog Treats Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk
October 13, 2012 Nature's Recipe Voluntarily Recalls Nature's Recipe Oven Baked Biscuits With Real Chicken Due to Possible Salmonella Contamination
October 10, 2012 TBD Brands, LLC Initiates Voluntary Recall of One Flavor of Organic Frozen Yogurt Dog Treat due to Potential Salmonella Contamination
October 02, 2012 Kasel Associated Industries Recalls Nature's Deli Chicken Jerky Dog Treats Because of Possible Salmonella Health Ris
September 24, 2012 Dogsbutter RUC with Flax PB
September 21, 2012 Kasel Associated Industries Recalls Boots & Barkley American Beef Bully sticks Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk
September 11, 2012 Breeder's Choice Pet Food Recalls AvoDerm Natural Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Adult Dog Formula Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk
August 31, 2012 Salmonella Press Release for Milk Replacer
July 27, 2012 Arthur Dogswell LLC Voluntarily Recalls Catswell Brand Vitakitty Chicken Breast With Flaxseed And Vitamins Because Of Possible Health Risk
July 26, 2012 Land O'Lakes Purina Feed LLC Announces Voluntary Recall Of Certain Poultry Feeds Due To Lack Of Added Vitamin D
July 20, 2012 Expanded Voluntary Recall of Land O'Lakes Purina Feed Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level
July 20, 2012 Expanded Voluntary Recall of Mazuri® and LabDiet® Feed Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level
July 13, 2012 PMI Nutrition International Initiates Voluntary Recall of AquaMax Products; Expands Voluntary Recall of Mazuri and LabDiet Feed Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level
July 13, 2012 Voluntary Recall of Purina Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level
July 13, 2012 Voluntary Recall of Feed Solutions Feed Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level
July 06, 2012 Expanded Voluntary Recall of Mazuri® Feed Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level
July 03, 2012 Voluntary Recall of LabDie and Mazuri Feed Products
June 30, 2012 Mars Petcare US Announces Voluntary Recall of Limited Range of Pedigree ® Brand Wet Dog Food
May 25, 2012 Urgent: Compounded Prescription Recall
May 21, 2012 UPDATED: CORRECTED BEST BEFORE DATE Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food Production Code DSL 0801 Due to Small Potential for Salmonella Contamination
May 11, 2012 NestlÃ© Purina Voluntarily Recalls Single Lot of Therapeutic Canned Cat Food Due to A Low Level of Thiamine (Vitamin B1)
May 11, 2012 Correction to Date Code in Natural Balance Pet Foodsâ€™ Voluntary Recall Dated May 4, 2012 Due to the Potential for Salmonella Contamination
May 08, 2012 Solid Gold Health Products for Pets, Inc. Recalls Dog Food Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk
May 07, 2012 Wellpet LLC Voluntarily Recalls One Recipe Of Dry Dog Food Due To Salmonella At Diamond Pet Foods' Facility
May 05, 2012 UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION Canidae Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella
May 05, 2012 UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to Potential Salmonella Contamination
May 04, 2012 Apex Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella No Pet or Human Illnesses have been Reported Associated With Apex Dog Food
May 04, 2012 Natural Balance Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Certain Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella Contamination
April 30, 2012 Kaytee Recalls Forti-Diet Pro Health Mouse, Rat and Hamster Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk
April 30, 2012 Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall to Include Diamond Puppy Formula due to Possible Salmonella Contamination
April 26, 2012 Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of One Production Run of Dry Dog Food Due to a Potential Health Risk Recall is limited to one formula of Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul distributed to 10 states
April 26, 2012 Limited Recall Of DuMOR Poultry Grower/Finisher Bags Containing DuMOR Poultry Layer 16% Crumbles Because of Possible Animal Health Risk
April 09, 2012 Product Recall Information of Baby Bird & Baby Macaw Feeding Formula
April 06, 2012 Diamond Pet Foods Voluntarily Recalls Limited Number of Dry Dog Food Bags Due to a Potential Health Risk Recall is limited to one formula of Diamond Naturals distributed to 12 states; no illnesses reported
March 29, 2012 The Hartz Mountain Corporation Recalls Four Lots of Wardley Advanced Nutrition Perfect Protein Tropical Flake Fish Food Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk
March 07, 2012 Cargill Animal Nutrition Conducts Regional Recall of Nutrena NatureWise Goat Pellets
March 03, 2012 Western Feed, LLC Conducts Voluntary Recall Of Feed Distributed In Nebraska And Wyoming
December 13, 2011 Updated News Release With Corrected Lot Numbers: Advanced Animal Nutrition Recalls Dog Power Dry Dog Food [ARCHIVED]


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lots of recalls. At least they're listed. Can't do better than read.


----------

